# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Exportación de prendas de alpaca crecerá en 50% este año en Junín, estiman

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El 27 de julio habrá desfile de los mejores diseños*  ** _Productores de fibra de alpaca_  *Huancayo, jul. 09 (ANDINA).-* Un incremento del 50 por ciento en las exportaciones de prendas de fibra de alpaca se espera obtener este año en relación a lo alcanzado el 2008, informó hoy el gobierno regional de Junín que brinda asesoría técnica a productores y asociaciones textiles a través del proyecto "Fortalecimiento de las Exportaciones".  
El año pasado nuestra región exportó prendas de fibra de alpaca por cerca de 600 mil soles y este año se tiene proyectado que la exportación tenga un incremento de 50 por ciento, explicó a la agencia Andina  el titular de la gerencia regional de Desarrollo Económico, José Luis Álvarez. 
Asimismo, señaló que son cerca de 35 las empresas textiles y asociaciones artesanales textiles a las que se les brinda asesoramiento técnico y capacitación de manejo manufacturero, de las cuales 14 ya están exportando sus prendas a países como Estados Unidos e Inglaterra. 
Precisó que este proyecto de asesoría técnica y capacitación se inicia desde su fase de producción y beneficia a unas 3 mil familias de las diferentes comunidades alpaqueras de las zonas altas del departamento. 
La asesoría es para toda la cadena productiva, la cual se inicia con el productor para que la fibra de alpaca salga con calidad. Luego se continúa con la asistencia técnica de comercialización para conseguir mejores precios. También se capacita a los costureros y hasta se les brinda apoyo para participar en las diferentes ferias en nuestro país y el extranjero, explicó el funcionario regional. 
Finalmente, señaló que para seguir fortaleciendo la exportación de tejidos del departamento, se tiene programado el desfile "Fashion Moda Junín 2009" en el campo ferial de Yauris, en Huancayo, para presentar los mejores diseños a base de fibra de alpaca de los empresarios y asociaciones textiles artesanales. Será el próximo 27 de julio a partir de las 19:00 horas.Temas similares: Artículo: Producción de café crecerá 15% este año Artículo: China concentró el 59% de envíos de fibra y prendas de alpaca en enero Demanda de plantones de uva en Piura crecerá 40% este año, proyecta Vivero Los Viñedos Producción de arroz en el Perú crecerá 6.4% este año, estima Maximixe Lana será garantía de criadores de alpaca para acceder a créditos en Junín

----------

